# good quality insurance cover



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

reading the forum, it seems that everybody dreads renewal time... with the inevitable declarations of mods,..will they take the car on, or decline? arguing the toss over exesses, what type of security, wheres the car garaged?..all that mullarky...seems, what is required is, someone who is in the industry who knows whats, what, when it comes to our skyline habit and offer trustworthy cover at a fair price. I think im fortunate when it comes to cover because i have a fairly heavily modded car with norwich union and my last year premium was under a grand... yes, yes, im an old git at 42 , but not bad for pretty comprehensive cover.. anyways... through my broker, i have been able to talk to one of the underwriters in the past, and this year i thort i mite bend their ears a bit, and see if the would be interested in taking on more of this kind of business..you know..modified..special..cherished type cars..lowish miles..lowish risk..(we all drive safely and dont leave our cars on the docks at night!) i do a fair bit of trade with N.U..if some members leave some encouraging comments, you never know they might look at it and consider putting sumthing in place....
what do you all think?


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

by the way ill post their comments on the forum


----------

